# Tesla Model X has only 6 seats



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

Will it be able to be used for XL on both Uber and Lyft if it has only 5 seats?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberLAguy said:


> Will it be able to be used for XL on both Uber and Lyft if it has only 5 seats?


Less to Perish when it BURSTS INTO FLAMES !





















...
.
Joe Biden wants THIS for ALL OF US !


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Have 7 factory-installed seats and seat belts


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

UberLAguy said:


> Will it be able to be used for XL on both Uber and Lyft if it has only 5 seats?


Let's do a mathematics word problem. 

Joey wants to buy a car. He wants a car that can qualify as an xl vehicle on the uber platform. To qualify for an xl vehicle uber policy is the vehicle must have 7 seats and seat belts. Joey picks a tesla model x with 6 seats, 5 passenger and one driver. 

Will Joey's new Tesla model x qualify for Uber's XL? 


So, first we need to figure out what the XL qualifications are.

Per uber, Up to 6 passengers (5 during pandemic) so that's 7 seats and seat belts counting the driver. 

Joey's Tesla has 6 seats and seat bets including the drivers seat 

We need the Tesla to have 7 or more seats for him to qualify as xl.

If 6 is greater than (>) or equal to (=) 7 Joey qualifies for xl. 

If 6 is less than < 7 Joey does not qualify for xl. 

Is 6 >,<,or = 7? 

To figure this we can use a number line.
1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 

Looking at the above number line, 6 comes before 7 meaning 6 is the smaller of the two numbers. 

6 < 7 

Since 6 is infact less than 7, Joey's tesla model x does not qualify for XL on the Uber platform. 


Math is fun!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

that was mean.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

SHalester said:


> that was mean.


Nah...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Boca Ratman said:


> Let's do a mathematics word problem.
> 
> Joey wants to buy a car. He wants a car that can qualify as an xl vehicle on the uber platform. To qualify for an xl vehicle uber policy is the vehicle must have 7 seats and seat belts. Joey picks a tesla model x with 6 seats, 5 passenger and one driver.
> 
> ...


Math is Racist !


----------



## Legendary Status (Dec 1, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> Math is Racist !
> View attachment 592638


True, only Asians are good at math.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

UberLAguy said:


> Will it be able to be used for XL on both Uber and Lyft if it has only 5 seats?


Remove trunk lid.

Install two seats. (Back in the day called rumble seats.)

Voila, your vehicle qualifies after inspection.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

UberLAguy said:


> Will it be able to be used for XL on both Uber and Lyft if it has only 5 seats?


Order the Model that comes with 7 seats.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> Order the Model that comes with 7 seats.
> 
> View attachment 593000


Makes no sense to drive an electric SUV when you cannot qualify for XL


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> Order the Model that comes with 7 seats.


....only a child would fit in the 3rd row. Or an extremely under sized adult (is that enough PC?).


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

SHalester said:


> ....only a child would fit in the 3rd row. Or an extremely under sized adult (is that enough PC?).


Looks like 2nd row is 3 seats and third row is 2 seats. But yes I would guess a tight fit.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> and third row is 2 seats.


yup. many yt vids of the setup once it was released. That final row is not for adults; unless they are child like sized.


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

Looks like Model X isn't eligible for XL


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Interesting. The cyber truck will also seat six total (5 pax). Any other makes with this config? Have to wonder if U/L will add a classification for 5-seat rides. Is there a demand>

Meanwhile, there is a 7-seat version of the Tesla Model Y. Have not seen it show up yet in the list of vehicles approved for XL.


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

_Tron_ said:


> Interesting. The cyber truck will also seat six total (5 pax). Any other makes with this config? Have to wonder if U/L will add a classification for 5-seat rides. Is there a demand>
> 
> Meanwhile, there is a 7-seat version of the Tesla Model Y. Have not seen it show up yet in the list of vehicles approved for XL.


The 7 seat Model X is not eligible for XL, then for sure Model Y 7 seater will not be eligible.


----------

